# Bored Teen in Paradise?



## bcat (May 19, 2010)

My wife and I will be returning to Hawaii in June and this time our 16 year old son is coming along.  He is pretty sure he will be bored with Mom and Dad by the time we touch down in HNL.  

Just wondering if other Tuggers will be in Hawaii at the same time with similar teenager issues.  If so, maybe we can connect and the teens could have someone to hangout with.

We will be at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu from June 13 to 17 and the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas on Maui from June 17 to the 21st.

Feel free to PM me if interested.


----------



## Icc5 (May 20, 2010)

*Yes, bored*

He will be bored at times as you will too.  Everyone gets bored, part of life.
When we were on Kaui we snorkeled almost daily and my son was still bored.
We let him bring a friend when we went to Florida, hit all the parks and things they wanted to do and both were still bored at times.
All kids get bored and it is good for them.  Many read when bored, write to girlfriends, go on internet to communicate, etc.  Life.
The more activities you do with them the less they think about being bored even though they will wine and say they are bored.
Bart


----------



## dive-in (May 20, 2010)

Our kids were 10 and 13 on our trip last month.  Just stay out of the car.  Don't even think about the Road to Hana on Maui.  It was tough getting our kids in the car from Waikiki to Kailua with a stop at the Pali Overlook.  When we got to the beach, it was great but trips of over about 15 minutes were tedious.    They probably won't be going back with us for a long time.  Maybe with the grand kids.


----------



## jestme (May 20, 2010)

If he is athletic at all, there is constant beach volleyball next to the Hale Koa right next to the HHV. A number of young people play. 

A walk down Waikiki beach, past Dukes will offer him more youth.

There are "tourist brochures" with discount coupons everywhere. Let him choose some activities from them. Look them up before you go at http://www.spotlighthawaii.com/ or www.gohawaii.com so he can see what is available. 

Let him go off on his own for a bit. Give him a disposable cell if he doesn't have one already so he can call if he gets lost. As suggested by others, boredom is his responsibility to cure. You can offer some help, but you can't do it all for him.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 20, 2010)

Take Me! I won't get bored, all I need is a lanai and a cold drink.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2010)

Surf lessons, a must for a boy his age!  There are lots of females on the beaches, too.  He might make a friend that he won't want to leave.


----------



## Luanne (May 20, 2010)

I feel so sorry for these kids getting bored on vacation in Hawaii.    I would have loved nothing more as a teen to be taken somewhere where I could just lie on the beach and do nothing.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 20, 2010)

I never got to go to Hawaii or Disney Land as a child.  My first trip to Hawaii was in my early 30s when I could afford to pay for it myself.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 20, 2010)

Are you kidding?  There are so many teenage girls on Waikiki beach for your son to Oogle and talk to (help him build his confidence).  I am sure he will do fine.


----------



## LisaRex (May 20, 2010)

There's a fine line between bored and relaxing.  I've taken my teenagers to Hawaii twice.  I usually schedule one planned activity a day. I recommend the Trilogy day trip to Lanai is great because you get a boat ride and snorkeling in and when you land in Lanai they have sand volleyball etc.

I haven't tried it yet, but I'm going to try Ziplining and ATV riding this year.  I've also signed us up for Goofy Foot surfing classes - guaranteed that you'll get up.  

Don't rule out the touristy things either, such as PuttPutt golfing.

Another poster asked where he could get Bocce balls on Maui and I think that sounds like a great activity to do with teens on the beach. 

My kids are older -- one is 18 and the other will turn 16 on Maui this year, but I also give them free reign to go to the pool by themselves.  Just make sure they have their cell phones with them and tell them to stay together.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 20, 2010)

Bored in Hawaii?

Last time I took my child to flat island with kayak and left her there.
No complaint after that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2010)

FlyKaesan said:


> Bored in Hawaii?
> 
> Last time I took my child to flat island with kayak and left her there.
> No complaint after that.



Wow, that is not a bad idea.  :rofl:


----------



## jestme (May 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Surf lessons, a must for a boy his age!  There are lots of females on the beaches, too.  He might make a friend that he won't want to leave.



"A walk down Waikiki beach, past Dukes will offer him more youth." 

It was the females that I was referring to as well. I seem to recall what was my focus when I was 16.....


----------



## bcat (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.

I didn't intend to suggest that our son was bored with the thought of visiting Hawaii or was not grateful for the opportunity.

He's looking forward to visiting Pearl Harbor and we'll hike up Diamond Head, visit our favorite beach (Lanikai) and the North Shore.  We'll even drive at least part way to Hana when we switch to Maui.

He just isn't crazy about hanging around Mom and Dad for 10 days 24/7.  I'm sure any of you who have teenagers or at some time may have been one, can understand.  

Basically I was just trying to see if any Tuggers with teens might be staying at the same resorts.  Maybe the kids could hang out in the evenings at the resort.

Thanks again.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 21, 2010)

bcat said:


> My wife and I will be returning to Hawaii in June and this time our 16 year old son is coming along.  He is pretty sure he will be bored with Mom and Dad by the time we touch down in HNL.
> 
> Just wondering if other Tuggers will be in Hawaii at the same time with similar teenager issues.  If so, maybe we can connect and the teens could have someone to hangout with.
> 
> ...



If one of my sons told me that they were going to be bored in Hawaii, then I would enroll them into summer school.  I actually did that last summer.  After that experience, they will never turn down a family vacation again.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (May 21, 2010)

It could be a "teen" stage. I have a 17-yr old son and 19-yr old daughter. They don't have the great enthusiasm like when they were in elementary school when they are in Hawaii anymore. I told them if they don't like hanging around Mom and Dad, they can stay home. Every year, they ask to come. They told me they are always excited to go to Hawaii. In my perception, they don't show it the way they used to.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 21, 2010)

If you do more than 2 times a year vacationing, teenagers definitely need friends when family travels.  although parents could try to be friends but it is not the same.
Family vacation is essential at least once a year and teenagers need to understand the value of family, IMO.
It supposed to be for fun but it is also family bonding time.
When kids go back home, they can spend time with their friends.


----------



## Hawaii123 (May 21, 2010)

Jim Bryan said:


> Take Me! I won't get bored, all I need is a lanai and a cold drink.



:rofl: Funny!!!


----------



## Hawaii123 (May 21, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> If one of my sons told me that they were going to be bored in Hawaii, then I would enroll them into summer school.  I actually did that last summer.  After that experience, they will never turn down a family vacation again.



 Right On!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 21, 2010)

bcat said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I didn't intend to suggest that our son was bored with the thought of visiting Hawaii or was not grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> ...



There are a ton of kids at HHV.  Your son will NOT have a problem meeting up with other kids at the pool.  They can even check out Waikiki together.  Or, take a walk to Ala Moana or Diamond Head.  There is lots to do in Waikiki.

In addition, many of the tours that he will want to do will have other kids doing them as well. Surfing is always a good one for that.  Or diving or snorkling, etc.

If your son is an athlete, there are a lot of things he can do.  Running around Kapiolani Park and Diamond Head is a GREAT way to meet new friends.  Show up on Sunday at 7:30 am and your son can meet my 16 year old.  We run 10-12 miles on Sundays.  Or, bike riding is great as well.  There is a beginner bike outing every Wednesday at Island Triathlon and Bike.   You can rent a bike and check out the area in a safe way.  Also, tennis is huge in Hawaii.  Lots of public courts and tons of players.  Just show up.   All it takes is a sense of adventure and your kid won't want to come home after that experience of true freedom.


----------



## cgeidl (May 22, 2010)

*Boring is the cool thing to say*

Having taught all ages from 9 to grad school I have heard BORING from all ages.My response is it is your own mind that makes life boring and with a change of effort and attitude boredom can Vanish Boredom is self caused and too often adults assume it is their responsibility to ensure their children are not bored.When I grew up I cannot recall being bored unless holed up in bad weather. There was no TV,Telephone, computer or watch activities.  My parents took me no where with the exception of the too frequent drives to grandmas and a couple vacations.
At 70 years of age there are many times in my life that are not as exciting as the same activities were at younger ages .When I start to feel bored it is time for me to get out and do something. We have chosen to live in an active adult community and each year I join a new activity and sometimes drop one. This year I added the computer club and dropped bocce. So now I am active in golf,pickleball,bridge,Computers and bon appetite.
Next year I may take up ceramics and twice a week gym activities.Somehow my intentions to go to the gym are forgotten easily.
I am amazed at how active people are that have their lifetime confined to a wheelchair.


----------



## amyhwang (May 28, 2010)

I used to live on Oahu, and our kids (now 11 and 13) have been back 4 times with us (we're on the East Coast now).  

My kids are younger, but approaching the age of your son, so I also am aware of the upcoming changes in our family vacations.  In my case, my kids have each other (to argue with as well as get along with!).  

I would look into another activity or two that either parent can do with him, something very active and excting.  Ask the concierge at your resort or look into something.  There is a lot to do!  Keeping busy is important at that age, as if he hooks up with other teens, especially if they're a bit older, they could use the boredom to get into trouble unintentionally.  You do need to be careful of the other kids he meets up with - most are great kids but still some may be into things you don't approve of.

I think finding activities to do together will provide wonderful memories and keep him busy and engaged.  Maybe have him look through a tour book and pick something - like a hike, horseback riding, or something as silly as a trip to the Dole Plantation (we don't miss that one!).

I admire your concern about this!


----------

